# I just recently passed the CPC exam



## MKopf603 (Jul 13, 2014)

I passed the CPC exam and now looking for experience. I have seen two major hospitals looking for coding one is an Inpatient coder and the other is coding in an oncology center (which I always wanted to work in a oncology office) just not sure since I only have my CPC-A and not the CPC-H. thought about just putting my resume in for both and see what happens


----------



## kitkatk5 (Jul 13, 2014)

MKopf603 said:


> I passed the CPC exam and now looking for experience. I have seen two major hospitals looking for coding one is an Inpatient coder and the other is coding in an oncology center (which I always wanted to work in a oncology office) just not sure since I only have my CPC-A and not the CPC-H. thought about just putting my resume in for both and see what happens



Congrats!!!!

I'm taking my exam in August and extremely stressed about finishing in enough time, and recommendations?


----------



## teresabug (Jul 13, 2014)

I was grateful that the AAPC allowed me to purchase extensions each month. It took me a year and i am finishing by the end of this month. I took my exam a few days ago and it was easier than I thought. What helped me was being a biller for 15 years and coding for most. Many of the answers on the exam were easy based on dx codes alone. Weed out wrong answers that way and that'll help free up time for the harder ones. I had an hour left to go back and review.


----------



## teresabug (Jul 13, 2014)

It wouldnt hurt to apply for them  you never know! I'd like to code for oncology because I lost my mom to cancer and i feel it would make me appreciate coding even more. I hear some hospitals prefer apprentice coders- good luck!


----------



## Tashamj (Jul 16, 2014)

*Recommendations*



kitkatk5 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> I'm taking my exam in August and extremely stressed about finishing in enough time, and recommendations?



I found answering the ICD questions first and then for the long surgery questions if the ICD code is correct or in the proper order then the entire answer is correct. Looking up CPT codes and the rules that apply are time killers in my opinion. Also E/M questions are pretty easy to get "out of the way" if you know them. Hope this helps!


----------

